# Rocky Mountain Blacksmiths



## Mike Hotel (Nov 2, 2011)

Hello all,

I usually post in the rabbit forum. Thought I would share this. I host the www.sharpenedaxe.com blog and had the opportunity to film the Rocky Mountain Blacksmiths. They made iron roses for a memorial project in Oslo, Norway for the victims of the shootings there last year. Here is the video:

If anyone can figure out how to embed it, I would appreciate it!

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Stm9FfVRjMI[/ame]


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Ooops, embedding video didn't work.

I love it! "It wasn't lost and doesn't need to be found, just refined."


----------

